# JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?



## kati48268 (22. April 2018)

Nachdem der ASVHH http://www.asvhh.de/
am Freitag den 20.4. auf seiner JHV die DAFV-Kündigung klar bestätigt hat, sind heut die Hessenfischer dran.
https://hessenfischer.net/

Klaus Däschler, der Präsi, hat den DAFV ja oft heftig kritisiert  und soll bereits einige Zeit (recht heimlich) an einer bundesweiten Parallelstruktur schrauben.
Wird er heute aber auch die Konsequenzen ziehen?
Vor allem, weil die Präsine auch vor Ort sein soll, bezweifel ich es.

Wer kann von der JHV berichten?


----------



## saza (22. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

Das wäre die einzig logische Konsequenz aus seinem Handeln.


----------



## Ørret (22. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

Nö, gekündigt wird nicht....
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2109235442647000&id=100006816947642


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

Dann war das alles nur ein Sturm im Wasserglas?


----------



## Ørret (22. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

Oder Kasperletheater....


----------



## kati48268 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

Die Vorgeschichte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322040

Und danach macht er sich an seinen eigenen Plan.
Er soll ja einige Gespräche geführt haben zu seinem "alternativen  Bundesverband", es gab auch wohl eine  Konferenz dazu mit mehreren  Teilnehmern inkl. einer Art Plan/Themenliste...
Und nun wird Kündigung nicht mal mehr thematisiert, sondern Frau Dr. artig applaudiert, wenn sie davon schwafelt das Baglimit verhindert zu haben... #q

Aber das ist Däschler. 
Immer viel Wind - und dann nichts mehr.
Man erinnere sich allein an seine ausgeflippten emails an die Präsine und wie er sich danach wieder in den Staub geworfen hat.


----------



## prinz1 (23. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

kati:   

einfach nur grauenvoll, was der Herr und seine "Versammelten" da abgeleistet haben.
Danke für`s Berichten und:

Gute Nacht Angeldeutschland.

der prinz


----------



## Stichling78 (24. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

Mein Heimat Verein ist zum Glück letztes Jahr ausgetreten.
 170 Mitglieder weniger|supergri


----------



## MS aus G (25. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*

Wir waren "nur" 45 aber andererseits hätte ich/wir ja auch weiter gemacht, nur wofür??? Da kann ich das Geld auch so in die Weser werfen, da hört man es noch plumsen!!!

Nur, Verbandslos ist ja eigentlich auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache!

Irgend einen Sinn muss eine Verbandszughörigkeit ja haben, und den haben wir weder beim LV, ganz zu schweigen vom BV gesehen!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## kati48268 (25. April 2018)

*AW: JHV Hessenfischer heute - Kündigung DAFV oder nicht?*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Nur, Verbandslos ist ja eigentlich auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache!
> 
> Irgend einen Sinn muss eine Verbandszughörigkeit ja haben, und den haben wir weder beim LV, ganz zu schweigen vom BV gesehen!!!


#6

DAS sollten sich Funktionäre mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Vereine wollen durchaus eine vernünftige Interessenvertretung haben,
es geht auch nicht ums Geld.
Aber das Angebot der Verbände geht an Ihnen vorbei.


----------

